# Rec.gov lottery application problems



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone else having problems this morning? Got my password reset and logged in ok, but every time I try to enter a second choice of launch dates (no matter which river), it re-sets the form and clears out the dates.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I think my brother in law was just having this problem.. At the very start is asks how many dates you will be applying for. type in four and then hit enter and it will bring up the four boxes to select your dates.. Do not try and put in a date and then add another.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

codycleve said:


> I think my brother in law was just having this problem.. At the very start is asks how many dates you will be applying for. type in four and then hit enter and it will bring up the four boxes to select your dates.. Do not try and put in a date and then add another.


This is exactly right. I went through the same thing last night.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

no problem any more - i took all the dates!


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks - they always find a way to make the simple complicated or non-intuitive!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

oarframe said:


> no problem any more - i took all the dates!


*kicks a rock*
Dammit, there go my hopes for this year!


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Had the same problem and realized I needed to change the default of 1 choices to 4 choices on multiple day options and poof the angels started to sing. Good luck to all in the coming lottery.......


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Anyone else having problems this morning? Got my password reset and logged in ok, but every time I try to enter a second choice of launch dates (no matter which river), it re-sets the form and clears out the dates.


Yes, I've had issues past few days - starts when I try to add the 2nd or 3rd choice dates.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Middletoe. Before entering your first date change the numeral 1 to 4 in the box on the far left. Then enter your first date. The other 3 options will then appear when the window refreshes......Good luck.


----------



## Kayakguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Another workaround is to not put your phone number in until after you have selected your four dates. By not putting your phone number and you will be allowed to select four dates without changing anyting in the number box. Just remember to put your phone number back in.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone having issues with applying for a Gates of Lodore permit? Rec.gov says that the registration is closed and that reservations have not been released yet. 

Or did I just miss the boat...thought applications were open until Jan 31.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I was able to chose 2 dates just now, but the following alert popped up:

"If you see an error that a lottery application already exists, you may have an incomplete lottery application in your cart. If you’d like to submit this application to the lottery, please log-in to your Recreation.gov account and click the shopping cart icon (upper right corner). If needed, modify your application, then proceed to payment. If you’ve changed your mind, you can remove this lottery application from your cart. Keep in mind, only one application per person is allowed, and you cannot start another application without taking action on this existing cart order."

Try a different server, make sure your password is up to date, best of luck!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I got mine in last night no problem, but it did make me change my password before logging in.


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dumb question probably, but does anyone know if for the Rogue River lottery you can only submit one application per Rec.gov account holder? I've always been able to put in all the applications and pay for them at one time in the past, just listing different participants as trip leaders. It is obviously easier to do that than force my parents and other regulars to navigate through the constantly shifting online interface and actually submit a correct application...

Is it that way for the Four Rivers app too? I'm getting to that one soon.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

No "problems" with the new site yet but it is ridiculously slow, at this rate it's going to take a couple of hours to get mine and my husband's applications all entered.


----------

